
Is math really neccesary in CS? - alejandrome
https://alejandrome.github.io/math-in-cs
======
MrTonyD
I thought I would never use the math that I was taught in college - then I did
some work on Pixar's 3D library (matrix algebra) and PDF rasterization (lots
of geometry). I did some curve fitting and FFT when I was interfacing a UI to
a device which captured raw sensor data. I did some robotics programming
(linear algebra again), and I've recently wished that I took even more math to
understand some of the current Deep Learning research. I think the real
problem is that math is taught out of context, rather than as a tool to solve
a problem.

